# SEATTLE people



## Augustus (Apr 28, 2004)

Okay, let's try this again (it seems a bit like banging my head against the wall, but if it doesn't go through the first three times, hit it again!). Are there any SA people in the general Seattle area who would be willing to form a small support group?

Anyone?


----------



## malibubarista (Jul 6, 2008)

im in tacoma!!!


----------



## Augustus (Apr 28, 2004)

Okay, that's two other people (there's a guy somewhere around here too, forgot his name but it was in reply to another pose). So, have you always lived in the area?


----------



## malibubarista (Jul 6, 2008)

yep


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I used to live in Tacoma. I'm in Vancouver now though. Bummer. I wish they had this forum back when I was still living in Tacoma. Well, if any of you come across anyone who wants to know about SA support groups in southwest WA, or Portland, Oregon, let me know. I'm looking for SAers to start a support group in my area.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

You may already be aware of it, but there is a meetup group for Seattle: http://shyness.meetup.com/132/

I might be interested in being part of the group, I just can't commit at this point as I'm back at school this next quarter and likely going to be working a second job as well. If that's the case I'll be very busy for the Fall Quarter that's starting up soon.

Is your interest in a general support group (like the meetup group) or one focused on treatment (ie based on Dr. Richards CBT therapy)?

Drew


----------

